# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Northfield Flat Top Octave

## NewsFetcher

A new mandolin family instrument has been added to The Music Emporium inventory:

Northfield Flat Top Octave

View instrument...



TME welcomes the Northfield Flat Top Octave into the shop! This powerful instrument will cover all the guitar ranged desires any mandolinist could dream up and the lightning fast response coupled with a whip crack attack make it perfect for Irish or old time backing. The slightly longer 22" scale length lends itself to more guitar like fingering and provides the string tension required for more dynamic styles. Appointments like single ply brown tortoise binding and understated rosette make this one feel like it could be at home in any circle without being flashy or over the top. If you have been wanting to explore frequencies afar or new tonal vistas, this is the perfect companion to dive in. Priced with hardshell case.
_Pictures may vary slightly from current stock._

*Nut Width:* 1.4*Top: * Premium Solid Spruce*Back, Sides, and Neck:* Black Walnut*Pickguard:* Clear Plastic*Neck Profile:* Soft V*Finish Material:* Lacquer & Garnett Shellac*Tuners:* Gotoh Tuners*Case:* Hardshell Fiberglass

----------

